# 12+4 what are your guesses??? IT'S A...........



## xkirstyx

:blue: or :pink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1732.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Talia12

Hard to tell but I think boy


----------



## Laeyla

Boy


----------



## Gretaa

Can't see the nub but think it's a boy from the skull x


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol you're all saying exactly what I've been thinking from the start!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Leaning boy also for you :)


----------



## chocolatechip

boy


----------



## xkirstyx

Find out tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Talia12

Exciting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## xkirstyx

You were all right! It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## JoHio

Congratulations!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations on team :blue:

Would love some of your blue dust, if you don't mind sharing ;)


----------

